# počátek / začátek



## JGIC

Co je rozdíl mezi počátek a začátek?


----------



## bibax

JGIC said:


> Jaký je rozdíl mezi [slovy] počátek a začátek?


Téměř žádný.

Slovo počátek se používá spíše pro delší časová období, málokdy v místním významu.

na počátku světa, na počátku století
na začátku ulice, na začátku zákazu zastavení, na začátku věty


----------



## hypoch

Mně se taky zdá, že počátek se používá jenom časově. A navíc, počátek je formálnější, začátek je mnohem častější v běžném hovoru.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi JGIC, there's an article "Aktuální otázky chmelařského odborného názvosloví a vyjadřování", Miroslav Roudný, Naše řeč volume 68 (1985), issue 20 here (source: nase-rec.ujc.cas.cz) which pretty much supports the two posts above.  The main thrust of the article is actually about the technical terminology in hop-growing, but the author makes the following general point about these two words. 

_"Význam slov začátek a počátek se liší jen stylovým zabarvením. Začátek je stylově neutrální, kdežto počátek má knižní ráz a z převážné většiny se ho užívá ve významu časovém (z počátku, na počátku století), ve významu místním jen zřídka (počátek lesa, chmelnice, tj. kraj, okraj). Oba výrazy (začátek i počátek) mají tedy v odborných statích při zachování uvedeného rozdílu své oprávnění."_

The author says the difference between the two is merely stylistic. Začátek, he says, is stylistically neutral, while počátek is more literary and used "overwhelmingly" in relation to time (_z počátku - _from the start_, na počátku století - _at the start of the century), and "only rarely" in relation to space.

The nuances are also shown in the respective dictionary definitions here and here (source: Slovník spisovného jazyka českého)

Na počátku bylo Slovo ..  In the beginning was the Word ..., (source: hledani.gnosis.cz) (28,400 hits on Google)
Na začátku bylo slovo ... (source: nockostelu.cz) (2,780 hits)

"Na začátku těhotenství" - 42,500 hits; "na počátku těhotenství" - 9,300 hits. Obviously the number of Google hits is not a scientific guide, and there can be a difference of meaning and style in the two contexts with this particular phrase, but the respective number of hits can serve as a useful indicator.

However, it seems to me that in the *figurative* sense of "zrod", "původ" (origin, source), počátek tends to be used more than začátek, though I defer to the natives on this.
_U počátku lázeňství v Třeboni stál podnikavý učitel _(source: rozhlas.cz)
_„U počátku všeho hledej ženu,“ řekl Lamartine._ (source: Dějiny sebevražd, Martin Monestier)
_Počátek času a počet dimenzí vesmíru _(source: scienceworld.cz)

[Ed: I subsequently deleted the last paragraph of this post., and corrected a Google hits number]


----------

